# 100mg clomid cd2-cd6 few questions please help



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hi there,


i have a few clomid questions hope someone can help as i don't want to go back to my gp as it was awkward enough as it was! i am 40 btw so no spring chicken!


i have been prescribed clomid 100mg cd2-cd6 by my gp to help ovulation along, is that normal for a first time clomid takers? seems rather high as tablets come in 50g? 


will it make any difference if i take 50mg instead?


how many days after last pill would i expect to ovulate? 


how many cycles of clomid and what dose did you take before conceiving?


and when you conceived was it single or multiples, at what dose where you on? 


thanks so much


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Supernoodle

I think a lot of people get put on 50mg to start with, and then the dose is upped to 100mg if the 50mg doesn't work. The CD2 - CD6 is pretty standard though. If you're not getting scanned and jabbed in conjunction with the clomid, then it might be worth getting a Clear Blue Fertility monitor so you can see when you ovulate. If you don't fancy getting a CBFM, the fertility unit I go to suggest BMS on day 10, 12, 13, 14, 16, 18, and 20, so if you do that you're bound to hit ovulation!

I'm afraid I can't answer the questions about conceiving, as it hasn't worked for me yet, but I've seen some people on here conceive in the first month, and others have been on it for the better part of a year before it worked.

Good luck!


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to say that if you get any side effects involving your eyesight, go straight back to your GP! I was taken off Clomid as it gave me blotchy vision.   Vision problems aren't that common though, so you should be fine.


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks for replying, sorry clomid didn't work for you, have hope. can i ask what dosage you were on? 
FX this cycle is the one for you


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I was on 50mg, but I think AmyN, who is on the Clomid threads,  is on 100mg.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi

It's not the strength of tablet that makes the difference, it's how the different strength that helps YOUR body if you know what I mean.

It is normal to start someone on 50mg but 100mg seems to be the norm for most cycles. I on the other hand had to take 200mg before I started to Ov.
It could also make a difference if you already Ov or have low day 21 bloods.
With regards to how long it took before BFP, again it's different in so many cases 

Clomid will be trying to regulate your cycles, so until clomid gets in your system you could be Ov later in the cycle

Have you seen this hint/tips/side effects thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------



## SuzieW (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Where has the sunshine gone?  There's going to be lots of clomid-fueled grumpy ladies about!

Vic - I think you will be causing unusually high volumes of traffic tomorrow as we all log back in to see if you've tested!  Fingers and toes crossed

Supernoodle - from what I can tell, people will be given different doses depending on their circumstances and symptoms, but I'd also guess that your GP had decided to put you onto a higher dosage straight off given your age as they won't want to lose any time unnecessarily.  It's still a standard dose (ie: what I understand they'll up it to if 50mg doesn't work) - the main risk of taking too high a dosage is that you could end up with over-stimulated ovaries, but it's all trial and error unfortunately!  I'm on my 3rd cycle, all of 50mg - I've ovulated every month (ovulation isn't the problem for me!) but so far no BFP :-(

AFM - no real change.  My temps have begun to decline gradually, which is the usual slippery slope to AF.  Next cycle I'm hoping to try fertility injections instead - does that mean I have to find a new forum? I like it here!


----------



## gem0112 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi supernoodle, 
I started on 50mg of clomid of which I ovulated but didn't conceive, then the second cycle was as thou I hadn't even taken it! I was then upped to 100mg and bang I've got a BFP!!!!!! Still early thou so fingers and toes are crossed! My fertility clinic stated that you ovulate about 5 to 9 days after taking your last pill hope that helps! On eBay that do ovulation kits that are a lot cheaper and can buy in quantity that's what I did!
Good luck with it and keep thinking positive 
Gemma xx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hey ladies!
Come and join us on the crazy clomid thread! We are all there!


----------



## daredevilrl (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I took my first lot of Clomid 100 mg tablets and finished them on Sunday.  Just trying hard now with the hubby just in case I actually ovulate for the first time in my life!!  Has anybody had any success stories with Clomid who have PCOS like me? 

Rach x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls

sorry can I ask that you all post in the chatter thread please

Ta Muchley

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260094.0


----------

